# طرق تصنيع صابون الوجه والغسيل اليدين



## aymanok (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أريد طريقة تصنيع صابون الوجه

وطريقة تصنيع صابون الغسيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دعاء برهوش (12 أغسطس 2007)

انا كمان بكرر السؤال 
وبتمنى اعرف الجواب الشافي والسريع وباسرع وقت ممكن
مع الف شكر


----------



## ENG_NERMO (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا قريت انكم عايزين تعرفوا طريقة عمل الصابون
وفى البداية لازم نعرف يعنى ايه صابون

*ما هو الصابون؟*

ويعرف الصابون بأنه منتج يستخدم مع الماء وذلك لتقليل التوتر السطحى ومن ثم يقوم بطرد الاجزاء غير المرغوب فيها الموجودة على البشرة وبصفة خاصة الدهون وذلك من خلال خاصية كيمائية تعرف بالرغوة. 
تتطلب عملية تصنيع الصابون فهم كامل للكيمياء ،قديما كانت هذه العملية تتطلب وقت طويل لاعدادها ومراحل عديدة اثناء التنفيذ،وكمبدا عام نستطيع ان نقوم بتصنيع الصابون اذا ادركنا ان تصنيعه يتم بناء على تفاعل كيميائى فى ابسط صوره بين الحمض والقاعدة والتى تسبب ما يعرف بعملية التصبن. 
ويأتى الشق الحامضى فى الصابون من مصادر كثيرة اهمها الدهون ،وبالنسبة للشق القاعدى فهو يعتبر من المكونات التى يصعب الحصول عليها نظرا لانها تحتاج الى عمليات كيمائية صعبة حتى تظهر فى شكلها النهائى فهذا الشق عادة ينتج من حرق مركبات عضوية . 

ان شاء هنستكمل الباقى


----------



## aymanok (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ياباشا وننتظر تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## ENG_NERMO (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اليكم المذيد

صناعة الصابون حديثا

إن الزيوت والدهون المستخدمة عبارة عن مركبات للجليسرين وحمض دهني مثل الحامض النخيلي أو الحامض الإستياري. وعندما تعالج هذه المركبات بسائل قلوي مذاب مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في عملية يطلق عليها التصبين، فإنها تتحلل مكونة الجليسرين وملح صوديوم الحمض الدهني. على سبيل المثال، فإن حمض البلمتين الذي يعتبر الملح العضوي للجليسرين والحمض النخيلي ينتج بلميتات الصوديوم والجليسرين عند التصبين. ويتم الحصول على الأحماض الدهنية اللازمة لصناعة الصابون من الشحوم والدهون وزيت السمك والزيوت النباتية مثل زيت جوز الهند وزيت الزيتون وزيت النخيل وزيت فول الصويا وزيت الذرة. 
أما الصابون الصلب فيصنع من الزيوت والدهون التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الأحماض المشبعة التي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم. أما الصابون اللين فهو عبارة عن صابون شبه سائل يصنع من زيت بذر الكتان وزيت بذر القطن وزيت السمك والتي تصبن مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم. وبالنسبة للشحوم التي تستخدم في صناعة الصابون فتتدرج من أرخص الأنواع التي يحصل عليها من القمامة وتستخدم في صناعة الأنواع الرخيصة من الصابون وأفضل الأنواع المأكولة من الشحوم والتي تستخدم في صناعة صابون التواليت الفاخر. وتنتج الشحوم وحدها صابونا صل با جدا بحيث أنه غير قابل للذوبان ليعطي رغوة كافية ومن ثم فإنه يخلط عادة بزيت جوز الهند. 
أما زيت جوز الهند وحده فينتج صابونا صلبا غير قابل للذوبان بحيث أنه لا يستخدم في المياه العذبة، إلا أنه يرغي في المياه المالحة وبالتالي يستخدم كصابون بحري. ويحتوي الصابون الشفاف عادة على زيت خروع وزيت جوز هند عالي الجودة وشحوم. أما صابون التواليت الفاخر فيصنع من زيت زيتون عالي الجودة ويعرف باسم الصابون القشتالي. وبالنسبة لصابون الحلاقة، فهو صابون لين يحتوي على بوتاسيوم وصوديوم وكذا الحمض الإستياري الذي يعطي رغوة دائمة. أما كريم الحلاقة فهو عبارة عن معجون يحتوي على خليط من صابون الحلاقة وزيت جوز الهند


اليكم المذيد​


----------



## aymanok (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك ونريد تفصيل اأكثر مع نسب الخلط لكل نوع من الصابون


----------



## thaer1 (17 أغسطس 2007)

رائع جداَ 
جداَ


----------



## ENG_NERMO (17 أغسطس 2007)

_السلام عليكم_

_انا مش عارفه انتم بجد بتستافدوا ولا هو روتين انكم تردوا وخلاص_
_ارجو اللى يرد يكون بجد قرأ الموضوع _
_انا بجد مكنتش عارفه ازاى بيتصنع بس بحثت ولقيت كل المقالات التى _
_تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع واحدة مفيش فيها اى تغيير_
_وانا نقلتها لكم للامانه_
_بس قبل مانقلها لكم قراتها_

_ارجو منكم المشاركه_

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_​


----------



## ENG_NERMO (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

_خطوات التصنيع_​
*بالنسبة لصناعة الصابون السائل*

من المعروف ان الصابون السائل يكتسح السوق بقوة لانه يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع في الحياة العملية فمثلا يستخدم لغسيل الملابس وايضا لغسيل الاطباق وايضا يعالج معالجات خاصة ليتم استخدامة كغسول لليدين بدلا من الصابون الصلب المعروف وذلك لتكوينه الرغوة التى بدورها تقوم بازالة اى متعلقات سواء في الغسيل او في اليدين وذلك بمجرد غسلة بالماء.

_بالنسبة للمكونات الرئيسية_ المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون السائل سواء للاطباق او اليدين او الملابس. كبريتات الصوديوم والايثير بنسبة (16,5) . رباعي فوسفات البوتاسيوم (15) . الماء (49) . سيليكات الصوديوم (4,5) . عطور والوان (حسب الرغبة والطلب) . زيت جوز الهند وكحول ايثيلى وامينات (7,5) . لعمل الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق يستخدم هذا النوع من الصابون السائل بمكوناته الخاصة لتنظيف الاطباق وذلك لاحتوائه على مواد كيمائية تساعد في تفتتيت الدهون والتخلص منها وذلك باستخدام المياه فيما بعد.

_الخطوات العملية_ يوضع نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ لانه اذا كان قابلا للصدا سيتم تقاعله مع الصودا الكاوية مما يقلل من جودة المنتج ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب جيدا وفى اتجاه واحد حتي يبرد الخليط . 
يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ايضا ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب جيدا. 
يوضع المحلول الأول مع المحلول الثانى الناتج عن الكبريتات ويقلبوا جيدا .
يتم وضع السيليكات والجلسرين وذلك بعد ان يترك الخليط فترة . 
بعد ذلك تضاف الروائح والالوان الصناعية مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ويظهر اللون. 
قوم بتعبئة الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مع احكام الغلق . 
ملحوظة لكى تختبر مدة جودة المنتج قوم برج الخليط جيدا لمدة 10 ثوانى ثم اتركة لو وجدت رغوة شديدة ظلت لحوالى 5 -10 ثوانى فبذلك تكون نجحت في صناعة الصابون السائل وبدرجة عالية من الجودة.
الان بعد ان قمت بتحضير الصابون السائل وتعبئته واختبار مدى جودته يمكنك بيعه في الاسواق التجارية المحدودة (السوبر ماركت) وبالاسعار المتدوالة في السوق والتى عادة لا تتعدى الثلاث جنيهات بالنسبة لسعر الزجاجة الواحدة .
وقد يعبأ الصابون السائل في الزجاجات البلاستيكية او في اكياس بلاستيكة وتوجد هذه العبوات البلاستيكية في اشكال عديدة منها.

* طرق أخرى لعمل الصابون السائل(سائل المنظفات)*


* الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق*

من الضرورى ان تقوم بتكوين الصابون المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بمكونات خاصة لان مكوناتة تقوم بتفتيت الدهون الصلبة التى توجد على اسطح الاطباق. مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق

_خطوات التصنيع_ يتم اضافة صوديوم الكيل اريل سلفونيت مع الماء ويخلطوا جيدا مع التسخين . 
قم بصهر زيت جوز الهند ودايايثانول اميد واضافته للمخلوط السابق . اضف على الخليط السابق كحول الايسوكسيلات . 
امزج الخليط جيدا مع التبريد في درجة حرارة تترواح بين 35 إلى 40 درجة مئوية . قم باضافة الكحول الايثيلى والماء والروائح والالوان إلى الخليط السابق . 
اترك الخليط فترة وذلك بعد تقليبه جيدا . تلاحظ تكون سائل ذو قوام وذلك باستمرار التقليب تحصل على الصابون السائل . 
ضع الصابون في زجاجات بلاستيكية محكمة الغلق .

*الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى*

مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى

_خطوات التصنيع_ قم باضافة لوريل ايثير سلفونيت إلى الكحول الايثيلى مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ثم اضافة الماء .
اضف ثنائى ميثيل اكسيد الامين إلى الخليط السابق مع التقليب الجيد .
باستمرار التقليب والرج للخليط تلاحظ تكون سائل يزداد قوامه مع التقليب اضف اللون والعطور حسب الرغبة . 
ضع الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مناسبة وجيدة الشكل ومحكمة الغلق. 
قديما قام بعض العلماء بعمل بعض الدراسات على اهمية استخدام الصابون ،فقد اكد الفيزيائى الشهير واليونانى جالين ان استخدام الصابون يعد من الاستخدامات الهامة نظرا لانه قد يعتبر علاج وقائى من بعض الامراض وخاصة الامراض الجلدية .

السلام عليكم ورحممه الله وبركاته


----------



## اباالحسن (18 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الطيبة وأرجو ان نتواصل


----------



## اباالحسن (18 أغسطس 2007)

*لا داعى للشراء .......حضر بنفسك كل المستحضرات الطبية والمنظفات*

أخواننا الكرام فى هذا الملتقى الطيب ..........نرجو ان يكون النقاش جميل حتى نخرج جميعا بنتائج طيبة 

إخواني أنا اخوكم طارق خريج بكالوريس كيمياء ...........وأقوم حاليا بدراسة كاملة للمنظفات الكيمائية لعمل مشروع او مصنع من المنظفات فنرجو أن تكون الإفادة طيب حنى نستطيع ان نعطيى جميعا فى نفس الموضوع وسأضع بين أيديكم الطرق العملية لكل من 
1-الصابون السائل 
2- الصابون القطع
3- مساحيق الغسيل (العادى واوتومتتيك)
4- مزيل للعرق
5-مزيل لاثار التعرق 
6-منظق لورق الجدران
7-منظف للسجاد
8-مراهم الصلع
9-مثبت الشعر
10- مصفف الشعر
11- مرهم لتساقط الشعر 
12- معجون أسنان
كل هذه المنظفات والمستحظرات الطبية ستكون بين ايديكم بمشيئة الله عز وجل ....وسنعرض كل من هذه المركبات ونكمل النقاش عليها حتى نخرج بافضل طريقة للتحضير 
أخوكم طارق(ابا الحسن)


----------



## i_osman (22 أغسطس 2007)

يااستاذ طارق انت فينك احنا مستنينك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا...


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## اباالحسن (24 أغسطس 2007)

سامحونى يا اخوان 
فقد مررت بظروف صعبة جدا ...فقد استشهد صديق عزيز على قلبى 
انشاء الله نتواصل واضع بين ايديكم كل ما ذكرت فى ملف واحد


----------



## محمد نصار (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*جازاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة

و فى انتظار ما وعد به الأخ طارق*


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مبروك عليه الإستشهاد
وهذا إشي بشـــــــــــــــــــرف
ورحمه الله عليه


----------



## فايز النشواتي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

وأناكمان بدي اعرف طرق التصنيع من فضلكم


----------



## فائز (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ارسال معلومات عن كيفية صناعة قالب البلاستك
وكذلك كيف يتم صناعة اسكال البلاستك

مع الشكر فائز


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
احب ان اشكر الاخ الذى تفضل بشرح طرق صناعه الصابون بانواعه ولكن
وجب عليه ان يعلن من اين اتى به لان معظم من ينشغلون بهذا المنتدى على قدر كبير من الوعى ووجب عليه ان يوضح هل هو منقول ام شىء هو قام به 
وانا اقول انه منقول نصا من موقع كنايه اون لاين ووجب التنويه


----------



## ابو الاس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة ​


----------



## VIP-services (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ليش هالمواضيع القيمة بتنقطع ؟


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (24 يناير 2009)

انني مهتم بتصنيع فازلين لليدين للافادة


----------



## سميح الحلاق (18 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله بكم*

_شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم_
_اخوكم سميح_


----------



## سميح الحلاق (18 أبريل 2009)

*شامبو*

_اتمنى من الاخوة الكرام طريقة عمل الشامبو_
_تجاري وممتاز مثل ال برت بلاس_


----------



## ghroor (1 مايو 2009)

اتمنى من الاخ ابا الحسن افادتنا


----------



## حسن المازي (2 مايو 2009)

ايه هي فين طريقه الصابون القوالب


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (2 مايو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء
كل ما قرائتة فى المنتديات والمواقع لايرقى لصناعة الصابون فبعد بحث مضنى وتجارب عملتها بنفسى لقيت ان كل واحد نقصة حاجة وانا قدرت اوصل لنتيجة ولاكن مش ممتازة لانى توقفت عن التجربة لانى لقيت ان عمل مصنع للصابون مكلف جدا ومش سهل عشان تصارح وزارة الصناعة ووزارة الصحة لاكن انا هقول الى اعرفة والباقى عليكو الى يعرف يطور ويكمل المشوار لان الموضوع مش سهل قوى

اولا لازم نعرف ان النسب والمكونات بتتوقف على نوع الزيت وحاجة اسمها رقم التصبن وهوا مقدار هيدر وكسيد الصوديم بالنسبة للزيت
والنسب هى 
1-100جرام زيت نخيل
2-47جرام ماء
3-19جرام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
4-ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم لاعطاء اللون الابيض للصابون وهى مادة تعطى اللون الابيض للدهانات ايضا ويقال عليها اكسيد تيتانيوم غذائى فهى غير ضارة 
فية اضافات تانية كتيرررر
1-عطر حوالى 5جرام(والعطر دة انا جربت فية عطور المنظفات بس للامانة مش متاكد اذا كان المقصود عطور المنظفات ولا العطور العادية الى بنستخدمها بس ادت نتيجة هايلة والجرام ب3قروش للجملة) 
2-مانع تعفن ويطلق علية رباعى صوديمedta
3-مادة حافظة مش متذكر اسمه للاسف
فية مواد تانية صعب ان انتا تلاقيها الا عند الشركات الكبيرة مثل
1-مادة ليناللول وهو كحول عطرى يستخدم لزيادة الرائحة
2-تربينول ويعطى لمعة واشراق للصابونة وللاسف مش هتلاقية


ملاحظة 
من الممكن اضافة اكتر من نوع زيت لاكن بنسب وذللك لزيادة الرغوة ولاكن يستحب اضافة الدهن
ويضاف حوالى 10جرام دهن ل90جرام زيت حتى يتم اكمال ال100جرام
بس انا بقا اكتشفت اكتشاف تانى جبت 10جرام سمن نباتى زى جنة والنخلتين والحاجات دى
لانى عارف انها متكونة من زيت النخيل لاكن عليها اضافات محتاجها مثل موانع التزنخ والاكسدة
المهم لو هتستخدم الدهن لازم تسخن الزيت الاول 90جرام وبعد كدة تذيب الدهن فية ولو فضل بواقى للدهن صفيها وتحط الزيت مع الدهن السايح فى اناء زجاجى او برطمان مربى 

الخطوات
1-عمل محلول هير وكسيد الصوديوم وذللك باضافة 19جرام هيدر وكسيد الى 47 جرام ماء
وانا بقول 19جرام عشان رقم التصبن بتاع زيت النخيل حوالى 18.8 جرام لكل 100جرام زيت
ويترك المحلول لمدة حوالى 12 ساعة مش عارف لية بس بيجيب نتيجة كويسة
نسيت اقول حاجة بلاش مية الحنفية عشان خلتنى اسبوعين الف حوالين نفسى لان بيتكون على سطح الصابون مادة كربونات الصوديم عملة زى البودرة البيضة ويستخدم ماء مقطر ذى بتاع بطارية العربية
2-بعد ما سخنا الزيت وعلى فكرة زيت النخيل لما هتجيبة هيجمد معاك لما تسيبة فى الهوا وياريت ماتحطش من ازايز الزيت الة بتتباع فى السور ماركت لان عليها زيت صويا كتير مش هيعمل تصبن
وكل ما كان الزيت ردىء للاسف النتيجة هتكون احسن فممكن تشترى زيت نخيل بيتباع سايب فى المحلات الى بتبيع الزيت للمطاعم
3-يتم اضافة 1 جرام ثانى اكسيد التيتانيون الى قليل من الزيت حوالة 5 جرام عشان نعمل اللون والخمسة جرام من ال100جرام يعنى مانجبش زيت زيادة ونقعد ندوب التيتانيومبصبعنا فى كوب زجاجى لحد مانلاقى الزيت لونة بقا ابيض وبع كدة نحط باقى الزيت ونقلب الخليط كلة وممك نزود ثانى اكيد التيتانيوم لحد الزيت كلة مايبيض 
بعد ذلك يضاف محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديم الى الزيت الدافىء درجة حرارة الجسم مثلا
3-يتم التقليب بمعلقة خشب او استانلس وممنوع استخدام اى حاجة الومنيوم لانها بتتفاعل مع الهيدروكسيد يتم التقليب لمدة حوالى20الى40دقيقة لحد الخليط ما يتماسك ويبقى عامل زىالكريمة
4- يتم وضع 5جرام عطر على الخليط بعد15 دقيقة او عند بداية التماسك للخليط ويستمر التقليب بعدها حوالى من 5الى عشر دقائق وبعد ذللك يصب الخليط فى قوالب اما خشب او زجاج او استانلس ويكون القالب مدهون زيت برافين لمنع الالتصاق ويغطى الخليط ويوضع فى مكان دافىء وبعد ذللك يترك 24ساعة ويتم اخراج قالب الصابون وتركة فى مكان مفتوح غير معرض للاتربة ويترك اسبوعين حتى ينتهى تاثير الهيدروكسيد الضار بالبشرة 
ملاحظة من الممكن وضع محلول سكرى مثل الجلوكوز او سكر مذاب فى الماء لاعطاء الصابون طعم مقبول بالفم عشان مايبقاش عامل زى صابونة الغسيل بتاعة الملابس القديمة للى يعرفوها (الميزان)



القالب 
ودة جننى عشان تعمل قالب استانلس هتروح لحد متخصص فى صناعة القوالب واقل قالب بدون امكانيات لتركيبة على مكبس ب700جنية يعملك الشكل الى انتا عايزة لاكن لو هتروح لحد متخصص فةى صناعة قوالب الصابون هيقولك القالب ب2000الى4000جنية وانا اتصدمت ودى بداية الصدمة دة للى عايز يصنع للبيع والتوزيع وهيبتدى على قدة هيجيب مكبس هيدروليكى ويركب علية القالب
ومعاة صبر ايوب لان لانة هيشتغل قطعة قطعة


عموما ممكن تكون دى بداية ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة ليكم تكملو عليها وتوصلو وياريت ماحدش يياس زييى والى معاة فلوسيكمل ويخلية حلم لية ويقرا ويدور ويتعب عشان يعمل صناعة لكل مسلم او عربى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة


----------



## حسن الجبوري (14 يونيو 2009)

0 غم صودا كاوية يعني caustic soda أو NaOH
150غم ماء
360 غم زيت زيتون




الطـــريقـــة:




إن صناعة صابون زيت الزيتون هي عملية تأخذ بعض الوقت, صناعة الصابون بهذه الطريقة تدعى بالعمليةالباردة cold process.

في العملية الباردة هذه يحتفظ الصابون بالجلسرين بسبب زيت الزيتون الغني به.

الجلسرين مفيد في ترطيب البشرة وتنعيمها.

كل ليتر من زيت الزيتون يكفي لعمل 12 - 14 قطعة من الصابون.




الخطوات:




أولا: 

اخلط الصودا الكاوية بحذر شديد مع الماء.
الصودا الكاوية تتفاعل مع الماء بشدة وتطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة لذلك يجب ترك المحلول لمدة يوم حتى يبرد.
واحذر من ملامسته للجلد أو العينين.


ثانيا:



أضف زيت الزيتون وحرك جيدا, اذا أردت أن يكون الصابون برائحة أخرى غير زيت الزيتون فيمكنك إضافة روائح طبيعية أو صناعية.





ثالثا:



اصنع اطارا خشبيا وضعه على قاعدة خشبية منفصلة عنه بحيث تكون القاعدة أكبر من الإطار





رابعا:



قم بكشط الصابون المتكون على سطح الخليط وصبه في الإطار الخشبي.

الصابون يحتاج تقريبا إلى 36 ساعة حتى يجف.




خامسا:



قطع الصابون إلى قطع مناسبة, وتأكد من أنه قد جف تماما قبل أن تقوم بتغليفه.





ملاحظـــــــــة:


الصودا الكاوية أو caustic soda هي عبارة عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو sodium hydroxide وفي بعض البلدان التي تصنع الصابون يسمونها "الأطرونة"

وهي موجودة عند العطارين.... ويسمونها كما ذكرت "أطرونة"...

كما يمكن أن تتوفر في الصيدليات الكبيرة, أو محل بيع المواد الكيمياوية





اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.


----------



## اسامة طو (15 يونيو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا والف شكر*​


----------



## زكيه (12 فبراير 2010)

احنا عوزين صناعه الصابون ابو ريحه بل بلدى كدا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام هذا الموضوع هام جدا وترجوا من جميع الاخوة التى لديها معلومات فى هذا الموضوع ان تدلى بدلوها ونتمنى التواصل وجزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى


----------



## لخميسي عزام (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق و شكرا


----------



## هشام سعيد هاشم (7 مايو 2010)

*مصر*

شكرا جزيلا على طريقة عمل الصابون السائل ممكن نعرف طريقة تصنيع صابون الغسيل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مايو 2010)

اللى عايز يبتدىء من بعد مرحلة التصبين يا اخواننا يشترى صابون جاهز اسمه صابون مكرونه لانه شكل المكرونه يباع فى المصانع المنتجه وده يبقى جاهز تماما وباقى على اضافة العطر يتم تلينه بحراره وعجنه واضافة العطر واللون ثم اعادة تشكيله
يوضع فى اله تشبه مفرمة اللحم ولو فيه حد اتفرج على اهله وهم يصنعو بسكوت العيد على مفرمة اللحم بتركيت وش خاص للمفرمه تخرج شريط طويل يتم تقطيعه هذه هى فكره الماكينه وهى اشد الشبه بماكينه حقن البلاستيك ولكن بدون حراره عاليه


----------



## هشام سعيد هاشم (9 مايو 2010)

اريد معرفة طريقة صناعة صابون الغسيل من البدايه وبصوره تفصيليه والاسم العلمى واسم السوق لمكوناته والكميات اللازمه من كلا منها لصناعة الصابون وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## lsalouha (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تحية للجميع
ارغب بعمل مصنع لصابون الجاف والمبشور
يوجد لدي المكان
وارغب ان اجد شخص يشاركني بخبرتة


----------



## اخوكم مهدي (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونجاكم الله من حر القيامة ويمن كتابكم وفرج عنكم كربات يوم القيامة كما فرجتم عن اخوانكم كربة من كربات الدنيا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رضا عراعير (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير. انا عايز اعمل مصنع صابون سائل صغير بس عندي مشكله وهي اني مش لاقي مصنع بيعمل زجاجات بلاستيكيه لتعبئة الصابون . ياريت حد يقولي علي عنوان مصنع ورقم تيليفونه وياريت يكون قريب من كفر الشيخ . ارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## sososaso (17 أغسطس 2010)

:14::14:قد فزت الان بانضمامى الى هذا المنتدى وارجو ان افيدكم واستفيد معكم ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## أويو المصري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ رضا ممكن تقولي ايه هي الاجراءات اللازمة عشان اقدر افتح مصنع
وخاصة الاجراءت الخاصة بوازرة الصحة والسجل التجاري والبطاقة الضريبية وما شابه ذلك
ولك جزيل الشكر
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

00


----------



## A.SOLIMAN (15 سبتمبر 2010)

قال تعالى ( قُلْ إِن كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَآؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ فَتَرَبَّصُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ) سورة التوبة


----------



## A.SOLIMAN (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحلة أولى: تكوين عجينة الصابون (التصبين) : 
- بداية تنطلق هذه العملية بخلط ميكانيكي للمادة الدهنية ومحلول الصودا الكاوية بنسب مدروسة بحيث تؤمن فصل كافي للغليسرين عن الأحماض الدهنية وتكوين عجينة الصابون بنجاح تام...
- (تتم هذه العملية في مرجل "خِلقين" خاص على درجة حرارة بحدود 40 درجة مئوية). 
- من بعد تكوين الخليط المتجانس (حوالي نصف ساعة تقريباً) يتم رفع درجة حرارة المرجل عن طريق البخار المضغوط إلى 120 درجة مئوية مع التحريك المستمر لمدة 8 ساعات حتى تصبين كامل الزيت والحصول على العجينة الطرية.
- مرحلة ثانية: فصل الصابون عن الغليسيرين :
بعد 8 ساعات من طبخ المزيج على 120 درجة مئوية:
• يضاف إلى عجينة الصابون محلول مُرَكَّز من الماء والملح...
•  يتم التحريك المستمر على نفس درجة الحرارة (120 درجة مئوية) لمدة 4 ساعات متتالية...
• من بعد 4 ساعات من إضافة محلول الملح، يتوقف التحريك لمدة 12 ساعة ويترك الصابون ليطفو على سطح محلول الماء والملح والغليسيرين...
• بعدما تطفو عجينة الصابون على سطح محلول الماء والملح والغليسيرين... يتم تصريف هذا المحلول كلياً بهدف فصل عجينة الصابون عن الغليسيرين الناتج من المرحلة السابقة...
مرحلة ثالثة : طبخ الصابون :
إعادة إضافة محلول جديد من الصودا الكاوية وطبخ عجينة الصابون على 120 درجة مئوية لعدة أيام حتى تكتمل عملية تصبين الأحماض الدهنية بشكل تام...
مرحلة رابعة: غسل الصابون المتكرر:
من بعد اكتمال عملية التصبين يعاد غسل الصابون بمحلول مركز من الماء والملح. لمدة 4 ساعات... على 120 درجة مئوية... يليها 12 ساعة من الراحة... يفصل الماء عن الصابون... تكرر هذه العملية من مرتين إلى ثلاث مرات متتالية... حتى إزالة بقايا الصودا الكاوية بالكامل...
مرحلة خامسة : غسل الصابون النهائي:
غسل نهائي للصابون بالماء المقطر... (لمدة 4 ساعات... على 120 درجة مئوية... يليها 12 ساعة من الراحة... يفصل الماء عن الصابون...) تكرر هذه العملية من مرتين إلى ثلاث مرات متتالية أيضاً... حتى إزالة آثار الملح بالكامل...

مرحلة سادسة: سكب الصابون في القوالب:
يسكب الصابون ساخناً ما بين 50 و70 درجة مئوية في القوالب الخاصة...
مرحلة سابعة : تقطيع الصابون:
بعدما يجف الصابون:
- يقطع إلى قوالب كبيرة
- ثم إلى مكعبات صغيرة مناسبة 
- ويترك لينضج لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر ليصبح بعدها صالحاً للاستعمال... ​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## harazeennet (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا محمد من غزة اريد ان اقيم مصنع صغير لصناعه مستحضرات التجميل اريد مهندس ان اتعامل معه لارسال لي التركيبات لكل منتج احتاجه طبعا بمقابل مادي ولكم الشكر


----------



## ارهينيوس (19 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررعلى التبسيط وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## desert7boy (19 مارس 2011)

هذه الطريقه لعمل 100 كيلو من سائل لغسل الصحون:
التركيبه:
زفته 18 كيلو
كوستيك 2.4 كيلو
تكسابون 6كيلو
كمبرلان 1.5 كيلو
بروبيلين غليكول 0.5 كيلو
ملح 0.3 كيلو
فورمول 0.15 كيلو
عطر 0.5 كيلو
ماء 70.65 كيلو
طريقة العمل:
1-حل الكوستيك في الماء.
2-اضف الزفته ببطء مع التحريك.
3-اضف التكسابون مع التحريك حتى انحلاله.
4-اضف الكمبرلان.
5-اضف الملح(محلول).
6-اضف الفورمول-
7-اضف العطر المختار.
8-اضبط الph للمنتج بواسطة الكوستيك وحمض الليمون بين القيمة 6-8 
وتقبلو مني 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبة


----------



## شريف بحر (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكمممممممممممم


----------



## mahacen (20 مارس 2011)

شكر استاذ طارق ربينا يوفقك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية لك وللجميع الأعضاء


----------



## mahacen (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخ حسن على الافادة


----------



## maxman2010 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## m_ahmami (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## engieering rose (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكي وجزاكي خيرا على هذه المعلومات التي جمعتيها وقدمتها لنا


----------



## احمد ربيع (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## احمد ربيع (28 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونرجوا المزيد*


----------



## عباس احمد الشمري (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## sadiqui007 (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من اعطىالاضافة لهذا المنتدى الذي اظنه صراحة الاكثر افادة بين المنتديات


----------



## sadiqui007 (1 فبراير 2012)

اود ان اضيف انني جد محظوظ بانضمامي الى هذا المجمع العلمي الممتع


----------



## نجمالنجوم (1 أكتوبر 2013)

متشششششششششششششكر


----------



## محمداسامة ابو كمال (16 أكتوبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]خلطة ممتازة التنظيف وسعر جيد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكل 100 كيلو[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دودوسل بنزن سلفات الصوديوم يسمى سلفونيك اسيد او الزفتة 10كغ[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]مادة فعالة سطحيا شاردية 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او الكوستيك او ماءات الصوديوم كلها نفس الاسم 1.3 كغ تركيز 99بالمئة[/FONT] لتعديل الحموضة (ph7)
[FONT=&quot]لوريل اتير سلفات الصوديوم يسمى تكسابون 9كغ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كمبرلان 1كغ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فورمالين 300غرام[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عطر حسب نوع العطر والمطلوب يعني رائحة خفيفة او قوية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لون 3 غرام[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا للجميع على جهودهم


----------



## vaccaro (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات​


----------

